# MoveFile failed; code 5. Access is denied.



## wishyboy

Hi,

When I try to install various bits of software onto an XP Sp2 workstation (as administrator) I keep getting the following error:

C:\Program Files\Dir Name\Dir Name\File Name

An error occurred while trying to rename a file in the destination directory:
MoveFile failed; code 5.
Access is denied.

Click retry to try again, Ignore to skip this file (not recommended), or abort to cancel installation.

If I retry, same error
If I ignore, same message, but different file name.
Aboprt - aborts.

This has happened now on 3 bits of software on the same PC, however, they all work fine on other PCs.

CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP?????

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## coolcedric

same problem help please......


----------



## deleted010511

Take ownership of the file http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421


----------



## coolcedric

thanks ... willt ry tomo... computer at work. i hope it will work..will keep you posted.


----------



## coolcedric

spike2me said:


> Take ownership of the file http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421


thanks i did all that and now i can't install peachtree on c drive. is there any way to go back. i tried restore but problem still there. any help please....................


----------



## deleted010511

Make sure you are logged in as Administrator. Or right click the Peachtree install and Run As... Administrator (you will need the Local Admin password) If worse comes to worse, then Remove the ownership of the drive in question.


----------



## coolcedric

on this pc i have only one user let's say "cedrick" as administrator and tried installing peachtree "run as" with name and password.. still no luck. how do i remove ownership and then what? month ago i had to reinstall xp as hard drive died on me since then my life is hell.


----------



## deleted010511

There is a Hidden Local *Administrator *account as well.When you click *Run As..* you have the choice of running it as the Admin account you are logged in as (Cedric) or you can put a check box in *The Following User... *the local Administrator account. If you don't know the password leave it blank, there may not be a password set for administrator. To remove the owner of the file you do the opposite of what you did to take ownership of the file. Instead of adding a user to access the file you remove them.But you don't want to do that.


----------



## coolcedric

thank you very much for taking time out to reply but i think i had it this one stupid error and i spent two days.. i don't mind someone logging into my computer to fix it otherwise i have to install xp again. someone said diable av system ...what will that do?


----------



## deleted010511

Your Anti-Virus may be blocking the access to the install. If your only having problems with Peachtree, then you might want to post in their Forum or call their support staff.


----------



## rastafarian

I just fixed the problem. like spike2 said, your antivirus/firewall may be the cause. I am using Kaspersky 2010 (trial) and i got the installation working as soon as i disabled the feature : " Proactive defence " which's anyway an unecessary feature if you have the rest enabled.


----------



## coolcedric

guys thanks a million for all the help. finally.... i had to uninstall norton 360 and then only i was able to install peachtree. so next time someone has this kind of issue.... it's lot easier to just uninstall antivirus and then do what you have to do.


----------

